

What is App.net to you?  - kristianc
http://blog.derrickko.com/what-is-appnet

======
shanelja
At this moment in time, App.net is a service which I can't afford, an
expensive girlfriend and a little sister who is dependent on me forces me to
have to save my money very carefully, which is fine, because I don't mind
advertisements too much anyway.

